# Planning Japan Trip Jan/Feb '12 (Help us)



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Me and my girlfriend are planning a trip to Japan skiing (her) and snowboarding (me) in Jan/Feb '12 and we'd love to you to offer your experiences and suggestions.

Neither of us have been there so we have no idea what to expect or where to go so any advice is greatly appreciated. A few things we'd like, not sure if it narrows down the list of places:

-Trees 
-Powder
-Groomers
-Wide, long runs

We aren't really after park; also if you have any suggestions on places to stay that'd be great too!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

quite a bit of info here

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/29750-thinking-going-japan.html


fire away with any other questions after youve gone throught the above thread


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Its got to be Hokkaido for big pow or Nagano is also very good but not quite as much consistency with the snow. 
The post above shows a link to a thread where this is explained in much more detail

check this guy out

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/asia/42520-room-available-season-niseko-amazing-location.html#post433492

he might hook you and your girlfriend up for a 2 week stay if he can't find a share partner (I suspect he won't this late).


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

RaID said:


> quite a bit of info here
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/29750-thinking-going-japan.html
> 
> ...


Already had a thorough browse through there 

Nagano and Hokkaido sound good but I'm not a very experienced powder rider (Never ) so will that be difficult? I'm not afraid to learn of course, and I usually end up throwing myself down something above my level and improve by pushing boundaries. Obviously this is personal, but in your opinions would that be unwise in powder?

Nagano , Niseko, Hokkaido and Hakuba seem to be the standouts from my research..

Hakuba seems good as it's close to Tokyo (we may want some tourist days) and it has 10 resorts, 140 lifts and 200 runs. Seems to me like a good flexible option. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

We are now looking at going to Hakuba/Nozawa Onsen on a 14 night ski package. 

It includes 7 nights accommodation at "The Lab" in Hakuba and the other 7 nights in Nozawa Onsen. 

- 5 days multi-resort lift passes Hakuba valley - valid at Happo One, Hakuba 47, Hakuba Goryu, Iwatake, Cortina and Tsugaike
- 5 day lift pass for Nozawa Onsen


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like a good choice, youll get quite a bit of variety all those places.

Is that tour with Liquid Tours? I just hope he has sorted his sh!t out, i went on one of his first tours to Japan, a lets say it left a lot to be desired. Regardless you going to have a great time and great terrain to hit up.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

late January is probably the most consistent weather wise. Early February is sweet too but after that it can be variable.
Sometimes we have amazing powder as late as April but If I were you I'd go late January. Less crowds too after the new year rush.
I think you'll love it.
You might see me at Nozawa onsen, If so I'll show you some sweet tree runs. I posted a vid of me in the other link you read. I wear the same Jacket and its pretty noticeable. Only trouble is catching me up.
Let me know your dates when you have them.
I just go when the powder falls so hopefully I'll see you there.

Take some time to learn a few words of Japanese and you'll reap the benefits. Also learn the bathing practices for hot springs.
Don't step into any buildings with shoes on unless there is no place to leave shoes near the entrance or you see Japanese people doing so. If its a shoes off building (many old style restaurants and inns as well as all hot baths) there will be a noticeable step near the entrance. Take your shoes off there and put them where everyone else is putting them. 
I often see foreigners do this wrong and the locals get pissed but the foreigners can't understand why.

Also wash yourself with soap before you get in the bath tub. Some young Japanese dudes don't do this properly but its correct etiquette.

Have a blast.


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for your advice! My girlfriend really loves her tree runs. We live in New Zealand where trees runs are very sparce where we ride. She's skiied most places, France, B.C, Colorado, Utah etc. I'm limited to NZ so this will be my first overseas snow trip (and I'm amping) 

After reading that Hakuba withdraws passes for OOB (I assume tree runs?) it's a slight deterrent (but definitely doesn't eliminate the possibility) 
I'm sure if Nozawa Onsen has tree runs we would look to do the Hakuba/Nozawa 2 week package. 

This is the site I'm getting my information from Hakuba Ski Packages & Specials | www.ski-hakuba-japan.com

I'm not sure if that's Liquid Tours as they aren't exclusively advertised there, but in the packages are some Liquid Tours guides etc. so perhaps? Anyone care to shed some light?

Dreampow, will do in regards to letting you know our dates. Nothing beats local knowledge, that's for sure!


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

I think we are going to plan our own trip as we have likely found some incredibly cheap air fares! I've also just bought a Japanese phrase book. When in Rome..


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Do it yourself.
Japanese packages have not come out yet (mid November) so we will look at those first. But the packages we found on English sites are way too expensive.

For our trip (~ 19th Dec) it looks like we will Bus it to Hakuba (Cheaper than train but slower), stay at a Pension(Happy to pass you the details if you need but they speak very little english, but we managed speaking only the very basics last time) and catch the shuttle bus to the slope of our choice(you can change each day if you like), snowboard and eat out at one of the restaurants in town at night (can also catch a bus for a couple of hundred Yen to an onsen of your choice).

If your not on a budget staying on the slope would be easier but you would be less likely to try other places. Choice is up to you I guess.


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

You make a good point in saying that if we stay on the slope we will be less likely to try other places.

I think we are looking at the Prince Hirufutei hotel in Niseko, it seems to be the place we wanted to from both of our research we have decided that we most wanted to go to (without the other knowing what we were doing)

Will the lifts at Niseko (39 or so?) last a week or even 2 weeks of riding or would you expect we'd want to explore other options by then.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think Niseko is expecting a pretty slow season this year... a lot of the accommodation rental agencies are offering 20% off as of now which is unusual since the scheduled opening date is 26 Nov.

I'm going there myself in Dec and again in Feb... cannot wait !

Make sure you hit the onsen (hot springs) in the evenings for a soak and drink lots of Sapporo Classic Beer. Ahhhh....


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Doesnt suprise me.

Yen at record levels, tsunami and radiation (despite being so far away has tarnished Japan's Image) and the looming global economic recession doesnt exactly scream bumper season.


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

ju87 said:


> I think Niseko is expecting a pretty slow season this year... a lot of the accommodation rental agencies are offering 20% off as of now which is unusual since the scheduled opening date is 26 Nov.
> 
> I'm going there myself in Dec and again in Feb... cannot wait !
> 
> Make sure you hit the onsen (hot springs) in the evenings for a soak and drink lots of Sapporo Classic Beer. Ahhhh....


Are you saying Niseko will be slow in the sense of not many people or not very good? :dunno:

Mmm.. Nothing like a frosty Sapporo


----------



## Deceiss (Oct 11, 2011)

Not as many tourists as in previous years. For reasons I mentioned above.

Good choice though I am sure you will have a great time on the trip. If you both like it stick to your guns and go for it.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tristan-NZ said:


> Are you saying Niseko will be slow in the sense of not many people or not very good? :dunno:
> 
> Mmm.. Nothing like a frosty Sapporo


slow in the sense that there will be fewer visitors meaning empty slopes. I was there in late March after the disaster and had the mountain almost to myself. terrible for the local economy but great for anyone visiting.


----------

